# Battling Post-Ssri Sexual Dysfunction (Pssd)



## zenzeno (Feb 21, 2013)

Greetings, I'm a 36 year old man suffering from PSSD and SSRI withdrawal. Last August I regretfully decided to try an antidepressant for the first time. I began by taking 10mg of Citalopram (Celexa) for three months. I then stupidly proceeded to binge on 100mg over a two-day span (40mg on the first day and 60mg on the second.) Violently ill, I made the fateful decision to quit cold turkey (my biggest mistake thus far.) After enduring an agonizing month of withdrawal, including ejaculatory anhedonia and anorgasmia, I reinstated 10mg of Citalopram so as to withdraw more cautiously. Having slowly tapered over the past couple of months, it's now been a couple of weeks since I quit the poisonous SSRI for good. Because the doctors surrounding me are of little help, I am compelled to seek feedback from forums such as this one. Here is my biggest question and concern: is my sexual anhedonia permanent? Thanks in advance for any helpful insights.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

It may or it may not be.

It's cause your serotonin system was messed with in the first placed . Going on a very low dose of cipralex will restore some function.

Did you just stop from 10mg or what did you do? How low did you go ? How long did you take coming off? How long have youve been off?

Im getting complete remission of pssd with cipralex and some marijauna. I get even superior remission with the addition of adderall. But i may try it with wellbutrin instead I'll take the risk for the team. Dexedrine would be a better choose then adderall altho.


----------



## Skitzo (Feb 2, 2013)

doesnt wellbutrin help with sex drive


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

^^It does. But good luck if your serotonin system is dysfunctional. Wellbutrin works on arousel. Everything a factor here. But that only one part of the equation.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I've been having delayed ejaculation and a hard time pissing ever since I quit cymbalta and citalopram 3 and a half months ago... sometimes it can take up to a couple years for these side effects to go away. Sometimes it goes on indefinitely, according to anecdotal reports.

Lets hope we get better!


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah im having a hard time pissing after effexor to. Lex seems to help but i may lower my dosage again i don't like feeling so weak and sweating a lot.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

GotAnxiety said:


> It may or it may not be.
> 
> It's cause your serotonin system was messed with in the first placed . Going on a very low dose of cipralex will restore some function.
> 
> ...


That's it, take one for the team and if it doesn't work than, Walk it off,GA, walk it off


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Ya i think wellbutrin blocks most of the good effects of the marijauna experiment terminated.


----------



## Reiher Allendi (Mar 18, 2013)

Mirtazapine or bupropion could help with it. Both are good, but with mirtazapina will increase your apetite and sonolence, bupropion will do the inverse. Well... I'm tired to explain more, so do some research if you need.


----------



## JSeinfeld (Jan 20, 2013)

I had sexual dysfunction due to 6 months of celexa 20mg. I stopped taking it like 50 days ago because I didn't have any sexual desire at all. I also added wellbutrin (that I'm still taking).

Now the dysfunction is almost gone, sexually I'm feeling normal again. But I'm starting to feel a little depressed again. So WB is not helping me with depression, celexa was way better for that, but sexually poisonous. So I'm screwed! My options are a) depression and sex or b) no depression but no sex!


----------



## SlimNm (Jul 24, 2013)

PSSD can be cured. Check out this link (to a thread I posted with the cure on mindandmuscle.net):

http://mindandmuscle.net/forum/showthread.php?t=48481


----------



## SlimNm (Jul 24, 2013)

SlimNm said:


> PSSD can be cured. Check out this link (to a thread I posted with the cure on mindandmuscle.net):
> 
> http://mindandmuscle.net/forum/showthread.php?t=48481


By the way, the short answer is taking a 450mg Licorice Root capsule every morning around 7 a.m. for at least 3 months, and enduring the negative side effects caused by licorice root (such as anxiety and irritability).


----------



## iamthecure (Aug 1, 2013)

*There is a cure for SSRISexual dysfunction caused by SSRI There are medicine that ar*

*Sexual dysfunction caused by SSRI*

There are medicine that are used in treatment of depression but they do opposite of SSRI and may help reverse sideffects of SSRI, they are SSRA(Selective Serotonin reuptake enhancer) and SSRE(Selective Serotonin reuptake Agent) such medicine is Etizolam and Tianeptin.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSRE
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selective_serotonin_releasing_agent
enjoy


----------



## iamthecure (Aug 1, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etizolam
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tianeptine


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

iamthecure said:


> *Sexual dysfunction caused by SSRI*
> 
> There are medicine that are used in treatment of depression but they do opposite of SSRI and may help reverse sideffects of SSRI, they are SSRA(Selective Serotonin reuptake enhancer) and SSRE(Selective Serotonin reuptake Agent) such medicine is Etizolam and Tianeptin.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSRE
> ...


etizolam isn't an ssre or an ssra at all. like, at allllllll.


----------



## Konami (Jul 5, 2011)

I hear that Valdoxan increases libido.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Konami said:


> I hear that Valdoxan increases libido.


at 8 a.m. my pet hamster ingested 2mg of reboxetine and reported a noticeable increase in libido.

+04:00hr later, said pet hamster ingested another 2mg of reboxetine.

+08:00hr later, hamster felt as though he were a bunny in heat.

remember, this account was based upon the records of a hamster; use as you wish.


----------



## Konami (Jul 5, 2011)

basuraeuropea said:


> at 8 a.m. my pet hamster ingested 2mg of reboxetine and reported a noticeable increase in libido.
> 
> +04:00hr later, said pet hamster ingested another 2mg of reboxetine.
> 
> ...


"I began to take Valdoxan 25mg as Rx'd by my psychiatrist for depression and anxiety around 10 months ago.

It has worked well in stabilising my feelings of anxiety, depression and general feelings of "I wish i didn't exist".

But I did notice that I became very preoccupied with sexual thoughts and pornography, including things of a sexual nature I hadn't been interested in before - much more than I have ever been used to - and this increased the frequency and urgency of my *************. Up until then I had quite a normal sex drive and didn't feel an 'urgency' for sexual contact that I then began to experience.

I mentioned it to my psychiatrist if this could be caused by Valdoxan - he just chuckled and said 'no'.

I have discovered that I am not the only person to experience this 'side-effect'

Has anyone also experienced this with Valdoxan?" 
*that's what she said....*


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Konami said:


> "I began to take Valdoxan 25mg as Rx'd by my psychiatrist for depression and anxiety around 10 months ago.
> 
> It has worked well in stabilising my feelings of anxiety, depression and general feelings of "I wish i didn't exist".
> 
> ...


:haha

on a serious note, did valdoxan really have that large of an impact upon libido? i am on valdoxan right now, although i am supposed to only take it prn to purportedly reduce the sexual and emotional side effects of fluvoxamine and perhaps lyrica - not sure which is doing what. i've only taken one 25mg tab and so i can't really comment as it didn't do much but make me sleepy. i also can't take agomelatine daily because fluvoxamine increases plasma levels of the drug immensely via cyp450 inhibition of breakdown.

i am quite interested in reboxetine, though, as i think it can be used on a prn fashion or even on a daily basis - although the results are mixed with taking reboxetine on a daily basis with regard to sexual functioning. i don't think reboxetine will ameliorate any of the ssri-induced emotional blunting, but perhaps. i also have severe panic and generalised anxiety disorder and so i'm a little afraid of anything having to do with norepinephrine.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

i posted something similar a while ago. Is there anything i can take because i have the same problem


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

adamaus said:


> i posted something similar a while ago. Is there anything i can take because i have the same problem


reboxetine or agomelatine, apparently.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Skitzo said:


> doesnt wellbutrin help with sex drive


My experience is that it doesn't. YMMV.


----------

